# Anyone running aftermarket jockey wheels on 9000 or 9070 11-speed?



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

Trying to figure out what fits and and what doesn't. There are a lot out there for 10-speed rears, and some of them claim they work with 11-speed, but it seems that the jockey wheels are probably narrower on 11-s, and the claims aren't confidence-inspiring.


----------



## Belisarius (Aug 5, 2017)

I tried this TCX or whatever top wheel. Lasted 20 kms then bRRRRRRRRR the wheel came off its pin... NEVER AGAIN I am lucky to have no scrapes!


----------

